# FreeBSD on Toshiba NB 100



## DemoDoG (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone tried FreeBSD 7 or 8 on this little fella? Telenor in Sweden have a great price offer on this one along with mobile broadband so it would be nice to know if itÂ´s supported before trying.


----------



## tingo (Dec 6, 2008)

Perhaps nobody has bought one because of the negative reviews?
http://apcmag.com/toshiba_nb1000_say_no_to_this_netbook.htm
http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/15/toshiba-satellite-nb100-netbook-gets-spotted-critiqued/


----------



## DemoDoG (Dec 7, 2008)

Okay thatÂ´s why itÂ´s so cheap then  I wonder if Acer Aspire one is the best notebook for freebsd or perhaps HP 2133?


----------



## sl4cker (May 28, 2010)

Maybe being so cheap isn't that bad in the end.
I use FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE on a regular basis on this netbook and everything works fine out of the box. I only had to switch the AHCI controller to legacy compatible mode during install and boot with ACPI disabled. After installation, just loaded ahci.ko at boot (and of course changed disk partition names in fstab) and everything worked like a charm (even ACPI).


----------

